# Health Alert: Fishing Fever Epidemic



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
COUNTDOWN TO SPECIAL PRICING EXPIRATION ON 1/31

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

You know the drill, since Dove Season it's been a blur with wingshooting for Dove, Teal, possibly a venture to the coast for some Cast & Blast action; off to the deer lease (gotta keep those feeders purring); tagged out; drop in on Castaway Lodge for some blistering duck hunts; duck season ends and now we're looking at that pile of graphite in the corner of the garage with dust and cobs; a little corrosion seeping through the spool on that meat grinder spinning reel; a little grinding sound from a grain of sand or two in that level wind bearing; that Gawd awful fishing line that you thought "was gonna be the ticket to less backlashes", all half spool of it at that. Ease over to the work bench where you don't even want to open that wade box of arty's that you forget to rinse after that quick wade trip with buds. Yes sir, hunting season is over and now we're looking at getting this fishing gear back in shape. "It's chilly outside, don't quite have the bug yet"; oh but it's coming. A little "Boat Show" this and a few too many "Honey Do's that and buddy we're fixing to get salty! 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook
*
*PIGEON HOLE FUNDS - WHAT SHE DOESN'T KNOW*

Enter the perfect combination for sporting goods stores to start draining our wallet as our passion for spotted fish takes hold. From a yak attack in your favorite nearby marsh to a full blown guided expedition trip here at the lodge, it's just that time. Any excuse will do for loading up on new soft plastics; that new reel; and sure enough weâ€™ve gotta try a new length and action on a couple of rods. Itâ€™s just all part of it and weâ€™re lucky to have such a great venue within quick striking distance for many. 4,300 plus folks follow us on *Instagram*

*We've Got The Cure*

We've got lots of great folks that have already got the bug descending on us in February. I just got off the phone with Hondo L. up in the Austin area and their crew is past ready for some big time team building and team bonding. A couple days on the airboat and some primetime bayfishing will do the trick and these guys just love what we do here and we love having them. We've got plenty of dates left in February at special pricing when booked by 1/31. Yes sir, special pricing expires end of this month. I know what you're thinking! Castaway Lodge has such great pricing why bother! Regardless, we'll be hitting the bays and back lakes frequently and we'd love to have you with us. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Operators on Standby*

Our staff will be answering the phones and e-mails diligently until the 31st taking your reservations and scheduling trips. *Looking to get that extra trip in the budget? We'll get you taken care of. Vendor funds about to expire, let us take the load off quickly and preserve those precious entertainment dollars with one quick phone call.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Airboat Fishing* - We've been on super low water of late and that will all change toward the later part of this month. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today! 4,400 great folks follow us on Instagram

****5****
_*I had a great time. The accommodations are first class. The service was impeccable and the hunts were memorable. Best experience I have had with a facility, service and guides.

Thank you,

Tony Zahtila*_ via E-mail

Those reviews are always nice to hear and nope, they just never get old! Our staff works their tails off for them and we just love hearing about it from our guests!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [*888-618-4868*] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

Alligator Season - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It* HERE*

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal *- Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------

